# I graduated!!!



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So not GSD related specifically. But I found out this week that I FINALLY graduated from college!!! I have been in school to get my Vet Tech degree so I could get licensed. 

It's been a long hard road. Longer than I thought. But I am so proud of myself for actually finishing. Seems a bit surreal right now!!

I missed the deadline to take the National boards by 4 days, so I have to wait until July. And that just means more time studying!!! But I am finally there!!! 

I have been a vet tech for 20 years. And I figured it was finally time to take it to the next level. But of course, once I pass my VTNE, I will start preparing for my Vet Tech Specialty in Cardiology. But that's another bridge, another drive!!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice job...a lot of hard work and dedication...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Good job! It's wonderful to start something and see it through to the end. Lots of perseverance jumping through those hoops! And you have an occupation that really saves lives.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations!! That has to feel so good! Good on you for keeping with it, couldn't have been easy.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations!!! You are on your way!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> So not GSD related specifically. But I found out this week that I FINALLY graduated from college!!! I have been in school to get my Vet Tech degree so I could get licensed.
> 
> It's been a long hard road. Longer than I thought. But I am so proud of myself for actually finishing. Seems a bit surreal right now!!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take some time and relax before hitting the boards/you deserve it! I wish you the best, if I were younger I'd love to follow the same path! Congrats!!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Good for you!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

That's wonderful! Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so awesome! We are all very proud of you. Great job!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations! You should be very proud of yourself . Great job


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

gsdsar Congratulations!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats! You sound a little shocked by this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

:congratulations::happyboogie: :groovy: 
Awesome job!! You've definitely earned the right to brag! 

:cake:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats! That is awesome ??


----------



## Wavewolfaroha (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go!!!! Congratulations on finishing!


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

That is awesome!!! Grats!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

middleofnowhere said:


> Congrats! You sound a little shocked by this.



LOL. I am. For some reason never thought it would happen. 

Thank again everyone!!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats and good on you for taking on the schooling even with having been in the industry for so long!  I know some people I work with are doing this too. Boards isn't as bad as it was when I took it lol. I had two wait like two months before I knew that I had passed, we couldn't use calculators and it wasn't on a computer. Be sure to look at livestock and lab animals! I remember a lot of random questions dealing with their husbandry (I still am mad about the guinea pig gestation question lol).

Good luck on your specialty! I am currently working on my anesthesia specialty.  It really is pretty intense to go for a specialty! Internal medicine is one of the tougher specialties. Some of the girls I work with have their specialty in ECC.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a big congrats to you


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! Isn't it a relief once you're complete...so much more free time now : )))) What an accomplishment!


----------

